# Need info to relocate in Abu Dhabi



## giggia (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi to all,

I'm an italian Telecommunications Project Manager , I got an offer for a job in Abu Dhabi that implies 3 years contract . 
Someone can give me some information about salary and costs for accomodation in Abu Dhabi ? The most useful information is indicatively how much is possible to obtain with this contract. I'm more than 10 years experienced in TLC for project in Oil&Gas , Railways, Airports , Utilities and so on.

Thank in advance


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

> Someone can give me some information about salary and costs for accomodation in Abu Dhabi


Depends on what you want. Do you want to live in an apartment or a villa? The salary depends on your job. If you don't tell us what job it is, we can't answer your salary question. The other thing is are you single or do you have family? If you have kids, it can be very expensive in Abu Dhabi.... Dubai is a little cheaper with the school fees etc.


----------



## giggia (Aug 17, 2010)

-Tenshi- said:


> Depends on what you want. Do you want to live in an apartment or a villa? The salary depends on your job. If you don't tell us what job it is, we can't answer your salary question. The other thing is are you single or do you have family? If you have kids, it can be very expensive in Abu Dhabi.... Dubai is a little cheaper with the school fees etc.


First of all , thank you , Tenshi , then:
I've family but my wife works in Italy and due to the fact that the contract is for three years (with returns each three months) I don't plan to relocate my family , so for AD I'll be "single".
I've not preference about apartment or villa, I'mean that isn't necessary to have a villa, but if you know pricing, tell me about different options.
I'm a TLC project manager, my job in AD will consist in coordinating an engineering team for Telecommunications facilities design and later to supervise to installation, test and commissioning activities, managing relationships between Customer, Contractor and equipment Vendors.
I hope this is enough to give you (and to others that kindly will help me) an idea about the salary I can require and discuss.
If there is someone with a job quite similar to mine, please help me.

Thanks


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok then Villas are more expansive than apartmens of course. A one bedroom apartment will cost around 50 to 100 thousand dirham. A two bedroom is around 70 to 130. Of course prices depend on the area, if you want to live in downtown you have to pay way more than outside of the city.

Villas are still quite expensive in Abu Dhabi. The cheapest option are around 30 mins outside the city or 45 mins depending on traffic etc. A two bedroom villa can cost around 100 to 150 thousand. A three bedroom can cost around 130 to 200 thousand, but again that all depends on where you want to live. If you want to live next to the sea, you have to pay 200 thousand, and if you want to live a little more outside of town, it can go down to 130, or sometimes even lower in some parts. Though I have to say I'm not 100% up to date. I haven't looked into the housing market for 2 months now.

I guess for the salary, you can get everything from 15000 to 35000 thousand dirham depending on your company. You have to negotate a lot with them. You could also ask for utility allowance, furniture allowance and transport allowance etc. Though as manager you shouldn't go lower than 15000, and if it is going down to 15000, you should ask if it is possible to get a pay rise later on, because 15000 is still the lowest a manager should ask for.

Hope that helps somehow


----------



## giggia (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Tenshi, nice answers and helpful...
I hope to get news about my contract soon...


----------

